# +5 -5V. con toma intermedia a partir de bateria de 12V



## Joan_Vicente (Jul 8, 2007)

Pues eso, necesito una fuente de alimentación estable de +5V 0V -5V (Es decir +-5V. con toma intermedia) partiendo de una batería de 12V.

¿Alguna sugerencia?


----------



## gTi (Jul 8, 2007)

Yo opino q podrias hacer un divisor de tension y sacar +5 V, del terminal de + 12V y una massa virtual. Y del otro terminal hacer lo mismo -12V divisor de tension y massa ... te saldra una Vref de -5 V ... eso no lo he probado nunca pero supongo podría funcionar ...


----------



## Joan_Vicente (Jul 8, 2007)

mmm... Este es el problema, ten encuenta que en una bateria dispones de -12V respecto al otro polo no a un punto intermedio: 
Polo positivo = +12V si negativo = 0V. Polo negativo = -12V si Polo positivo =0V.  La diferencia de potencial entre un polo y otro son 12V. En un sentido seran + y en el otro -

¿Como diablos contruyo un divisor de tensión en estas condiciones?¿De donde o como saco una tierra virtual que pueda usar fisicamente?

(Si fuera alterna estaria tirado con un transf. con toma intermedia y eso es precisamente lo que queria evitar transformarla a alterna para despues volver a rectificarla previa toma intermedia).


----------



## Fogonazo (Jul 8, 2007)

En algunas baterias de automovil se pueden distinguir las conexiones de las celdas individuale, si ese es tu caso, puedes tomar como cero la conexion intermedia (o sea 3 celdas) y de hay obtienes +/- 6 VCC.


----------



## tiopepe123 (Jul 8, 2007)

Y para que necesitas esos -5V?
Que amperaje necesitas o que elementos debes conectar?



Tu mismo te respondes puedes utilizar un conmutada para obtener esos 5V.


----------



## Joan_Vicente (Jul 8, 2007)

Vale, lo de la toma intermedia de la bateria no lo veo muy viable. Usar dos baterias con negativo común tampoco es solución...
¿Para qué quiero un +5V 0V -5V? Pues por ejemplo para hacer trabajar Amplificadores operacionales en cuyo conexionado, entre otros, necesito un punto común donde tomar las dos tensiones + y - mientras que tomándo directamente de la bateria no puedo opter la toma intermedia necesaria.

Suponte un circuito compuesto por un AO montado en forma de comparador. La alimentación del C.I. es de +5 y de -5V .  A la entrada Inversora,  a traves de dos resistencias le doy sendas entradas variables en tensión, una + y la otra - que van entre 0 y 2,5V. Vin1 y Vin2 respectivamente. Entre la entrada inversora y la salida va otra resistencia de realimentación.
Ahora necesito colocar la entrada NO Inversora a masa y tomar la tenvión Vout resultante respecto a masa.

Cual es el problema de tomar directamente de la bateria de 12V (aun que la baje a 5V.) para alimentar el AO. pues que a la salida no puedo optener lecturas inferiores a 0V si tomo el negativo de la bateria....


----------



## Fogonazo (Jul 8, 2007)

Si no necesitas mucha corriente, lo que puedes hacer es un divisor de tension resistivo, del punto medio lo aplicas a un AO (+), y la salida de tu AO sera un punto medio virtual, que estara en el medio de la tension de alimentacion de tu bateria.


----------



## tiopepe123 (Jul 8, 2007)

Los operacionales pueden funcionar sin la tension negativa o lo que  ellos llaman single rail como es el caso del lm358.

Pero a la practica se utilizan trucos como generar una tierra virtual ya sea con un simple divisor de tension. 
Algunos le añaden un amplificador seguidor cuando son varios OPAM, como puedes ver no es complicado para amplificar señales de audio. En DC ya se debe ir con mas cuidado.

En modo comparador si que no hay problema ya que la salida es nivel alto o bajo.
Un comparador especializado es el lm311 o lm393.

Pasate por ti.com  hay un libro sobre eso-

Para tensiones negativas puedes utilizar un fet para desplazar tensiones.

Si miras por el foro ya se hablo sobre el tema


Finalmente hay el ICL7660 que esta especialmente diseñado para alimentar algunos opan.
Se trata de un inversor de tension por condensadores.


----------



## Joan_Vicente (Jul 9, 2007)

Fogonazo, ya habia pensado en ello, pero un divisor resistivo es demasiado variable en fución de la carga total del circuito y pueden producirse desequilibrios que al final afecten al rendimiento y comportamiento del circuito.
tiopepe123, voy a estudiar detenidamente las soluciónes que sugieres, ya te ire contado que tal avanzo en el proyecto.
Muchas gracias a todos por vuestro interes.


----------



## Fogonazo (Jul 9, 2007)

Efectivamente el divisor resistivo por si solo es muy variable, por eso comente de aplicarlo a un AO que sera el que te suministre la corriente necesaria para tu circuito, o sea, tu no tomas la referencia de tension del divisor sino de la salida de un Operacional, que es una de las posibilidades que te dio "tiopepe123".


----------



## El nombre (Jul 9, 2007)

El divisor resistivo es estable si haces circular por el divisor más de 10 veces la intensidad que vayas a consumir.

Esto es un despilfarro.

gooleando hay circuitos con el 555 que te hace esa función correctamente.

Saludos


----------



## Fogonazo (Jul 9, 2007)

Leer bien antes de opinar.


----------



## DANDY (Jul 9, 2007)

bueno aqui te mando un diagrama de un pequeño diseño que hice debido a la misma necesidad que tu la salida es +5v y (v- es -5v) y el punto medio es gnd el circuito es estabilizado y soporta desde 12 hasta 20v para 100ma

el divisor resistivo no es recomendabee ya que depende de la resistencia de carga asi que ve dejando de lado eso si deseas mas potencia pasas la voz 
 te recomiendo que uses como opamp el 741

salu2


----------



## Fogonazo (Jul 9, 2007)

Vamos de vuelta:

En mi mensaje Entender que AO se traduce como Amplificador Operacional.

DANDY si te fijas lo que propongo es lo mismo que tu circuito pero sin transistores de potencia.

El AO por si solo es capaz de entrgar 500 mW, por lo que se puede usar si los consumos no son elevados.


----------



## tiopepe123 (Jul 9, 2007)

El circuito funciona, pero no es ninguna maravilla, esos diodos para conseguir una tension 7V con un lm317 haces lo mismo y con mejor calidad.

Tambien puedes utilizar un TDA y te ahorras los transistores BD.


Finalmente hay un fallo de concepto:
La tierra virtual maneja poca corriente porque los operacionales presentan alta impedancia.


Solo la etapa final de potencia utiliza corrientes apreciables y hay metodos para utilizar tension simple.Pero toda la parte preamplificadora, filtrado,recortado...utiliza poca corriente.

Conclusionsolo audio)

Para uno o dos amplificador se puede utilizar un simple divisor de tension tranquilamente sin tener problemas

A partir de 2 opam es recomendable utilizar un buffer o amplificador  seguidor para mantener las polalizaciones controladas.

Aunque la tension fluctue si esta bien desacoplada no dara problemas con la señal de audio siempre que la tension de alimentacion este entre los margenes nominales, si no recortara la señal distorsionándose.


Nota: 1amplificador es eso un amplificador, un lm324,tl84,tl74 son cuatro amplificador


----------



## DANDY (Jul 10, 2007)

bueno espero que les haya servido el circuito es cierto que el diseño es sencillo pero a mi me fue de gran utilidad el metodo que use el divisor por 2 ya que primero baje esa tension de 12v a 10v gracias al 7808 y 3 diodos cada diodo aumenta 0.7v y finalmente el opamp se encarga de realizar ladivision por 2 y compensacion de acuerdo a la carga ...........................................................si es tema resuelta es tema cerrado


----------



## Joan_Vicente (Jul 11, 2007)

Dandy, seguro que algo hago mal pero el circuito que propones no me funciona....


----------



## Joan_Vicente (Jul 11, 2007)

... He estado informaciónrmandome y parece ser que la mejor solución sera un CI convertidor CD/CD entrada entre +8V a +15V / salida +5V 0V -5V con serparador de circuitos.
(los hay con distintos voltages de salida y potencias entre 1 y 45W según modelo y tipo)
Tengo encargado uno ellos ya os comentare que tal funcionan....


----------



## DANDY (Jul 11, 2007)

AVER COMPAÑERO ESTAMOS PARA AYUDARNOS CREO QUE EL CIRCUITO QUE TE MANDE ESTABA UN POCO BORRROSO AQUI MANDO UNO MAS NITIDO IGUAL PERO CON EL 741 Y TE ASEGURO QUE SI FUNCIONA HAZME SABER CUANDO LO HAGAS FUNCIONAR OK


----------



## DANDY (Jul 11, 2007)

este ultimo circuito esta mas facil de ver es que el otro no se entiende muy bien por que era una parte de un circuito muy grande y use un lm324 que usa 4 opamp por eso no se puede visualizar facilmente ahora solo haz un par de cambios con el 741 tal y como el dibujo y veras que queda perfecto


----------



## Joan_Vicente (Jul 12, 2007)

Dandy, en primer lugar gracias por tu interes y paciencia.

Ok, lo voy a volver a probar...,  tres preguntas, para no equivocarme:

-En el esquema que adjuntas, estre los condensadores C4, C5 y las resistencia R2 y R3, hay dos lineas marcadas con 4 y 11 con + en el centro ¿Es ajeno al circuito?. 

-¿Los valores de C2, C3 y C4 son los mismos = 0.1uF?

-El punto medio, como indicas, es el marcado como GND y la toma de + - 5V ¿La tomo en sendos puntos de los colectores de Q1 (+5V) y Q2 (-5V) ?

Gracias una vez más


----------



## DANDY (Jul 13, 2007)

C3 si te fijas bien es 47uf y .......C2 con C4 con 0.1uf en cuanto a  las patitas 4 y 11 eran del opamp lm324 pero como en este caso uso un 741 la alimentacion viene a ser la patita 7 y 4 del opamp en conclusion esas patitas no deberian estar dibujadas pero en fin no sirven.......
en total si te das cuenta el circuito regula primero los 12v a una tension fija de 10v luego el punto medio es el gnd y por propiedad si mides (de gnd hacia +5 te dará 5v )y si mides de (gnd hacia -5 te dará -5v )y si mides desde 
(-5 a +5 te dará 10v) es asi como funciona si deseas mas potencia te recomiendo que en vez del bd135 y el bd136 uses ..............un tip122 y un tip 127 ........yo lo use por que necesitaba ese circuito para alimentar diversos opamp a traves de una bateria de 12v y ya va un año que no regresa la tarjeta que fabrique jajjaja ya paso la garantia


----------



## Joan_Vicente (Jul 16, 2007)

¡¡¡ FUNCIONA !!!
Gracias Dandy... tomate lo que quieras


----------



## electritico (Jul 16, 2007)

..... 8)


----------



## DANDY (Sep 20, 2008)

electritico si analizas bien el circuito que propones no funciona...... talvez en tu simulador si debe ser un error de diseño .... pero los 0v siguen siendo 0v nada los cambia a menos que aliemtes la patilla 11 con -12v alli si funcionaria


----------

